# Old reel question for Kil



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Kil, 
I dont remember weither I read it on here on on another board where you wrote...

but, If memory serves me right, somewhere you mentioned that you fished with a Newell for a jiggin reel for along time prior to going into all the more modern type reels...

If Im mistaken in saying that I appoligize..

If I am correct, would you share with us the models of newells you used and liked?

And if you have the time, could you put the plus's and minus's

Thanks in advance,

Hog
W.W.F.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

When I started tuna jigging intensively in mid 80's, I used Newell 600 series as the reel is very light and I was concerned too much of line capacity at that time.
The drag of Newell is not not know for smoothnes, but I didn't have any problem. for I caught at least a couple of hundreds tuna with the reels.
I remeber only one Newell 600 reel was destroyed by a tuna, possibly a big bigeye.


----------

